# most accurate



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

What is the single most accurate round of all time?


----------



## blackace (Jul 15, 2004)

I think it just depends on preferance, the gun and what the shooter is comfortable with.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

well for instance the .17 hmr is capable of about a half inch at 100 yards no matter the gun. Some other rounds will be inherently inaccurate.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

MT 
I would have to go with the 22 cal and 6mm PPC and BR's. These things in good guns punch single little holes at 100 yards. There may be something that will beat them, but I'm not aware of them. I guess that leaves a pretty good possibility hu.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

30-06 165gr....over one hundred years with millions of people shooting millions of guns and millions and millions of rounds, including military. It's got to be good don't you think?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

are we talking .22 rimfire plainsman, because I would have to agree. You should see some of these guys with tricked out .22's that can cut a half inch or better at 100 yards. As for the 17 hmr a guy called "cheif dave" shot one through a .22 barrel at 100 yards, impressive no?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Good Afternoon MT

No, I was talking about the 22 and 6mm short fat center fires that look like todays super short mags. They punch five shot groups under ¼ inch. Some group between .1 and .2 inches regularly. We have a fellow here in Jamestown that was shooting in competition. He had a group under ½ inch at 200 yards and took second place. The rifles that do this are out of my price range. More often than not these expensive rifles are built in the 22 or 6mm BR (Bench Rest) or PPC. Edward Mutunas who writes of these wrote in the latest Nosler reloading manual and says "The world's most accurate cartridge is, without doubt, the 6mm PPC-USA". PPC developed by Louis PALMISANO, Ferris PINDELL and C= cartridge.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

My daisy Red rider, killed every indian and buffalo I ever shot at :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

And every rustler, stage coach holdup man, bank robber, and general bad man too I'll bet. Of course these type all went away when social programs began robbing for them. Oh, my bow and arrow got some bad cowboys too. I even scalped them. I suppose I would be kicked out of kindergarten with that big rubber knife and tomahawk now.


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

Isn't a 308 pretty accurate as alot of military snipers use that caliber?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The 308 blew the old 30-06 right out of the water in competition. However, when you start talking about groups under .25 inches them the Bench Rest and PPC calibers leave it in the dust. These calibers are not acceptable for sniper application as they do not carry enough energy to be lethal at long range. As far as a hunter would be concerned there wouldn't be a nickels worth of difference. The difference comes when there is a few thousand dollars up for grabs for the smallest group. About ten years ago a fellow by the name of Tubb shot a world record 300 yard group that was just over .3 inches. Now everyone wants him to endorse their product. I can't remember the caliber, man, or magazine, but some guy just shot a record 10 inch group at 1800 yards. That would not have been a BR, PPC, or 308. 338 Lapua perhaps. Oh, it was in www.longrangehunting.com


----------



## james s melson (Aug 19, 2003)

Militant_Tiger said:


> well for instance the .17 hmr is capable of about a half inch at 100 yards no matter the gun. Some other rounds will be inherently inaccurate.


Throw out any of the rimfires when talking serious accuracy especially at distances of 100 yds or more.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I guess that was going to be my point. We may have to say most accurate within a certain range, say 0-100 yds, 100-300, etc. I think I saw that article for the new record at 1800 yds. I believe that this IS one case where I agree, bigger is better. Snipers have used the 308 for a number of years for long shots, now some others are becoming popular. I believe that at the longest ranges a 50 BMg certainly holds its own, but man, they have to be miserable to shoot often. I know that through the years we have gone through calibers considered "inherently" more accurate than others. At one time the 222 Rem was king, but any of the 22's have given in at longer ranges to 6mm due to wind drift, etc. Plainsman is right, the most popular now seem to be the PPC's and BR's. They were designed with nothing but benchrest in mind, isn't that right?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

"Throw out any of the rimfires when talking serious accuracy especially at distances of 100 yds or more."

you've obviously never seen a .17 shoot


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

MT

My son has a Volquartsen in 17 hmr. They run about $1000 and you will not find a 17 that will outshoot it. Still at 100 yards there is no comparison to a 6mm PPC. If the 17 was that good they would use them in benchrest competition where the purse can be in the tens of thousands, and endorsements can be worth a million over the years. I have seen a half dozen good 17s shoot. My 22-250, 308, and 300 win mag will shoot tighter groups. My 223 is a feather weight and from a cold barrel the 17 might beat it. After the barrel has five rounds through it the 17 will not touch it. Oh, by the way my son's 17 has abut a $600 scope on it. Good, but no centerfire, heavy barrel, bench type.


----------



## james s melson (Aug 19, 2003)

MT,
I have shot a couple different 17's at the gun club I belong to, I have also watched many people shoot many types of rifles and calibers while I was doing range officer duty. Few of the 17's are any more accurate than some of the higher end .22's.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

MT

Perhaps when we talk accuracy we are thinking about different things. A ½ inch group at 100 yards is mediocre at best. When we are talking about most accurate we are talking about groups in the 1/10 inch category. Groups between 1/10 and 1/5 inch are not uncommon.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

wowza, i retract my statement.


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

I chose the 6mm PPC (Introduced by Dr. Lou Palmisano and Ferris Pindell in 1975 for benchrest competition, this cartridge is based on the .220 Russian case. The 22 PPC is a wildcat from the 6mm PPC so it of course is just as accurate.


----------

